# Survivors …….



## charry (Apr 12, 2022)

We are survivors ………


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 12, 2022)

Absolutely.

Personally, I think life is so hard, once we hit 40 years old, we should all get trophies.

I remember my friend Pat. 25 years ago, she was 85. Her Dad had her when he was 60. Huge family. As a child, she had siblings who were 30 years older than her. She was on the board of the non-profit I worked for. I had to go over her house and have her sign documents. We would sit for a few minutes over tea or something.

One day she confided in me...that every single day, she cried for someone who had passed.

I never forgot that moment, hearing her say that.

Seems to me to be the embodiment of everything we all go through in life. All the loss and all the pain.

Wishing everyone well..

Take care...


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 12, 2022)

My first wife passed away 20 years ago today.  Counting our high school years, we had been a couple for 40 years.  

Yes, I'm still surviving, but not too happy about it....


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 12, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> My first wife passed away 20 years ago today.  Counting our high school years, we had been a couple for 40 years.
> 
> Yes, I'm still surviving, but not too happy about it....



I am very very sorry for your loss, sir. Do take care.


----------

